# Which is cheaper? Physical tags or print-ons



## E.B.C.Nj (Jul 21, 2009)

I am almost done with the construction of my shirts and I just need advice on the tagging. Would it cost less to print right on the shirts ? And if so . What kind of transfer paper should I use??


----------



## OK (May 3, 2011)

Hello Nick,

Congratulations on being almost finished. That is an accomplishment to be celebrated! I need a little more information to clarify what you are asking. Where did you want these tags located? Are they to replace the neck tag information or are they for something else (ie pricing/branding information) and will be attached some other way to the shirts? 

Look forward to hearing a response and hope I can be of some assistance.


----------



## E.B.C.Nj (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you very much, it has been a long road, and im sure I still have a ways to go to be where I want to be. I'm referring to the neck tag being replaced by a printed on tag. To me they are more comfortable, and use less materials, but is it cost more to do?


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I do not know how it is over there, but here, if we have the volume we cut and sew garmetn factories are willing to sew the tags with no additional cost (except for the tags we supply)


----------



## instocklabels (Dec 7, 2010)

My experience has seen that woven labels are cheaper depending on where you get them.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Transfer tags are really cheap if you have a 1 color design and screen print it on transfer paper. The paper we use is 11in x 11in so you can tile quite a few on there. The cost is the same as a 1 color screen print per full sheet. So if you can fit 9 to 12 per sheet it gets cheap per tag. You then just heat press them on, we find a hat press works the best.

Hope this helps,
Andy


----------



## BeverlyO (May 27, 2011)

As for me physical tags are cheaper, I order them from China/Korea and it saves me a lot of dough

watch live tv
free tv online


----------



## Michale Barbosa (May 27, 2011)

The cost is the same as a 1 color screen print per full sheet. So if you can fit 9 to 12 per sheet it gets cheap per tag.
_____________________________________

Cabin rentals in Ontario
Water parks in Ontario


----------



## Donofmiami (May 19, 2010)

It's cheaper to screen print it your self. Go tagless and save yourself alot of money. Sew on tags can get costy, And can become a headche


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If your going to screen print on a transfer why not directly to a Tshirt?


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

If you have plenty of time---then screenprint or stamp your own labels. Be careful of screen printing directly on the shirt unless you are a real pro---you can easily mess up the shirt. If you have some volume, it makes better financial sense to outsource clothing labels. Labels are a real pain to DIY in quantities.


----------

